
Anonymous drops names of KKK members online, including US politicians - eric_h
http://thenextweb.com/us/2015/11/02/anonymous-drops-names-of-kkk-members-online-including-us-politicians/
======
fuzzywalrus
The obvious question is: How does one even verify such claims? Without any
real evidence, its hard to really take this seriously.

~~~
thinkling
At least one of the names on the list seems very plausibly wrong:

[http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/11/02/1443561/-Knoxville-...](http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/11/02/1443561/-Knoxville-
mayor-uses-humor-to-perfectly-respond-to-KKK-allegation)

------
ironsides
Possibly related: Bruce Schneier - "The Rise of Political Doxing"

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/11/the_rise_of_p...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/11/the_rise_of_pol.html)

~~~
eric_h
Certainly related, though this Anonymous "KKK dump" seems substantially less
verifiable than the CIA director's dump, as another commenter mentioned (his
comment was on general verifiability, but I think the point still holds).

